# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  استراتيجية يوم الجمعه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## shady2500

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ  الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ[الجمعة:9]  هذه ليسة استراتيجية تداول دونيويه و لكن هذا تجارة مع الله لمن ارد تجارة لن تبور ابدا و هذا الفيديو راح يعملكم اشياء كثيرة لعل منكم لا يعلمها و قد نسيه  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzt5r1WQ_P0  و هنا تلخيص لاستراتيجية التى سوف نعمل بها فى كل ايام الجمعه ان شاء الله*  *أولاً:        ألا يسهر ليلة الجمعة إلى ساعات متأخرة من الليل ، لأن السهر سيفوت عليه        التبكير إلى صلاة الجمعة ، قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - : جدب – أي عابه        وذمه – إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السمر بعد العشاء [ رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني ] .*    *ثانياً :        أن يمكث بعد صلاة الفجر للذكر والتلاوة .*   *ثالثاً :        يستريح قليلاً ثم يتناول طعامه ويغتسل ويتطيب ويستاك ويقص شاربه ، ويلبس أنقى        ثيابه . عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم        (( لا يغتسل رجل يوم الجمعة ويتطهر ما        استطاع من طهر ويدهن من دهنه أو يمس من طيب بيته ثم يخرج فلا يفرق بين اثنين        ، ثم يصلي ما كتب الله ، ثم ينصت إذا تكلم الإمام إلا غفر له ما بينه وبين        الجمعة الأخرى ))        رواه البخاري .  يقول محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي :        من قلم أظفاره يوم الجمعة وقص شاربه ، واستن ، فقد استكمل الجمعة . [ عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ]        وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما – لا يروح إلى الجمعة إلا أدهن وتطيب إلا أن        يكون حراماً . ويقول أبو سعيد الخدري : ثلاث هن على كل مسلم في يوم الجمعة :        الغسل والسواك ، ويمس طيباً إن وجد .*    *رابعاً :        أن يبكر للحضور الجمعة ماشياً لا راكباً ، لينال الأجر العظيم في تبكيره ،        لما جاء في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه        وسلم قال : (( من اغتسل يوم الجمعة        غسل الجنابة ثم راح فكأنما قرب بدنة ومن راح في الساعة الثانية فكأنما قرب        بقرة ، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة فكأنما قرب كبشاً أقرن ، ومن راح في الساعة        الرابعة فكأنما قرب دجاجة ، ومن راح في الساعة الخامسة فكأنما قرب بيضة ،        فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يستمعون الذكر        )) . 
      الثقفي قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (( من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة وبكر وابتكر ومشى        ولم يركب فدنا من الإمام واستمع ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة أجر سنة صيامها        وقيامها )) [رواه أحمد ] .       
      وهذا هدي الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – يقول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كنا نبكر        بالجمعة ونقيل بعد الجمعة [ رواه البخاري ].      *    *خامساً :        يستغل الشاب فترة جلوسه في المسجد بما يناسب قلبه وحاله ، إما بكثرة الصلاة        وقد جاء في صحيح مسلم من حديث ربيعة بن كعب الأسلمي رضي الله عنه قال : كنت        أبيت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتيته بوضوئه وحاجته فقال لي : (( سل ))        فقلت : أسألك مرافقتك في الجنة ، قال : (( أو غير ذلك )) قلت : هو ذاك قال :       (( فأعني على نفسك بكثرة السجود ))        وكلنا مطلبه أن يكون مع رسول الله عليه وسلم في الجنة ، وهذه الأمنية لا تحقق        بعد رحمة الله تعالى إلا بفعل الأسباب ، ومن الأسباب كثرة الصلاة ، يقول نافع        : كان ابن عمر يصلي يوم الجمعة ، فإذا تحين خروج الإمام قعد قبل خروجه ( عبد        الرزاق 3/210) . ومن ذلك أيضاً : قراءة سورة الكهف فقد وردت نصوص في فضل        قراءتها ، منها ما رواه الدارمي في سننه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : (( من قرأ سورة الكهف ليلة الجمعة أضاء له من        النور فيما بينه وبين البيت العتيق )) (إسناده        له حكم الرفع كما قال الألباني ) .       
      ثم يحاول أن يحفظ شيئاً من القرآن الكريم ليملأ قلبه ، وصدره منه ، فخير ما        ملئت به القلوب كتاب الله تعالى ، روى الترمذي من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله        عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أن الذي ليس في جوفه شيء من القرآن كالبيت        الخرب )) ( قال الترمذي هذا حديث حسن صحيح )*    *سادساً :        إذا دخل الإمام لصلاة الجمعة ينصت للإمام ويستمع إليه ، وكي يستفيد من الخطبة        ويستوعبها ، يفترض أنه سيسأل عن الموضوع بعد الخطبة أو يطلب منه أن يتحدث عن        موضوع الخطيب ، فإنه بهذه الطريقة سيركز ذهنه وتفكيره مع المتكلم أكثر ، وجرب        تجد صدق ما أقول .*   *سابعاً :        بعد الجمعة تؤدي سنتها أن كان في المسجد أربعاً ، لما روى الترمذي من حديث        أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((       من كان منكم مصلياً بعد الجمعة فليصل        أربعاً )) وإن كنت في البيت فصل        ركعتين ، لما ثبت في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي ركعتين        في بيته ، ثم بعد ذلك تتناول طعامك وتستريح ، لما روى البخاري من حديث سهل بن        سعد قال : (( ما كنا نقيل ولا نتغدى        إلا بعد الجمعة )) .*   *ثامناً :        بعد العصر يمكن أن تستغله بزيارة قريب ، أو عيادة مريض ، أو مذاكرة علم ونحو        ذلك .*   *تاسعاً :        قبيل المغرب يبغي الذهاب إلى المسجد للدعاء واستغلال ساعة الاستجابة ، لما        جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه – أن رسول الله صلى الله        عليه وسلم ذكر يوم الجمعة فقال : ((        فيه ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو قائم يصلي يسأل الله تعالى شيئاً إلا أعطاه        إياه وأشار بيده يقللها )) . 
      واختلف أهل العلم في تعيين هذه الساعة على أقوال كثيرة ، ولكن لعل أرجحها        أنها آخر ساعة من العصر ، فحري بالشاب المسلم الذي يعلم فقره وحاجته إلى ربه        ، أن ينتهز هذه الفرصة بالدعاء لنفسه بالهداية والثبات على هذا الدين والدعاء        لإخوانه المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها .*   *عاشراً :        بعد صلاة المغرب يذكر ورد المساء ثم يؤدي نافلة المغرب .*   *الحادي عشر :        بعد المغرب إما أن يبقى مع الأهل للتحدث معهم ، وإفادتهم فيما ينفع ، أو        يراجع دروسه اليومية . 
      ويتذكر الشاب أن ما يفعله من مراجعة الدروس أنه طلب للعلم ، وطلب العلم عبادة        عظيمة ، يؤجر عليها العبد ، روى أبو داود عن كثير بن قيس قال كنت جالساً مع        أبي الدر داء في مسجد دمشق فجاءه رجل فقال : يا أبا الدر داء إني جئتك من        مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لحديث بلغني أنك تحدثه عن رسول الله صلى        الله عليه وسلم ما جئت لحاجة قال فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم        يقول : (( من سلك طريقاً يطلب فيه        علماً سلك الله به طريقاً من طرق الجنة وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضاً لطالب        العلم ، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض ، والحيتان في        جوف الماء وإن فضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على سائر الكواكب        ، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء ، وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً ،        ورثوا العلم فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر ))        .*   *الثاني عشر :        بعد صلاة العشاء وتناول الطعام إن أحببت إن تقرأ من كتب العلم المناسبة لك        فهذا حسن كما قال الشاعر :  وخير جليس المرء كتب تفيده ***        علومـــاً وآدابـــــاً كـعقــــل مؤيد 
      ولا تسأمن العلم واسهر لنيله بلا ضجر تحمد سٌرى السير في غد  وإن أبيت ذلك فأوتر قبل أن تنام لتختم        يومك بما يرضى العلام ، ولا تنس أذكار النوم وآدابه ، والله يحفظك ويرعاك        وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .* *سبحان الله العظيم و بحمده بعدد من سبحه *  *سبحان الله و بحمده , سبحان الله العظيم بعد تسبيح من سبحه و قاله الى اليوم الدين *  *سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته* *الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته* *لا اله الا الله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته* *الله اكبر عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته* *اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه وسلم كما ينبغي يأرحم الرحمين فلا يعلم قدر الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم الا انت يا الله ياعليم يا خبير *  *أرجو بألا تنسونا من دعائكم و لا تنسو جميع المسلمين فى هذه الايام التى رزقنا الله بها *  *و ارجو من الادارة التثبيت حتى تنفتعو به لانفسكم و لعلكم ان تهدو شخصا بأذن الله *  **

----------


## Elmahi Fx

جزاك الله خيراااا 
و شكراا على التدكيير

----------


## mostafa87

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## techforex

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رحمون

فعلا  تجارة  لن تبور  ...  أول استراتيجية نسبة نجاحها   100%100  ... ..  سلمت  اناملك    اخي   shady2500

----------


## COCO2

جزاك الله خير

----------


## جن جنا

جزااااك الله ألف خير

----------


## ismat

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
اشكرك من كل قلبي*

----------


## محمد صلاح

بارك الله فيك  
والدال على الخير كفاعلة

----------


## shady2500

> جزاك الله خيراااا 
> و شكراا على التدكيير

  

> الله يجزيك الخير

  

> جزاك الله خيرا

  

> فعلا  تجارة  لن تبور  ...  أول استراتيجية نسبة نجاحها   100%100  ... ..  سلمت  اناملك    اخي   shady2500

  

> جزاك الله خير

  

> جزااااك الله ألف خير

  

> *بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> اشكرك من كل قلبي*

  

> بارك الله فيك  
> والدال على الخير كفاعلة

 *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخوانى الاعزاء*  *شكرا لكم لمروكم الكريم 
و أسأل الله ان يهدينا و ان يهدى بنا و ان يجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدا!* * و اللهم صلى و سلم علي سيدنا محمد بعدد نجوم السماء و بعدد رمال الصحراء و بعدد مخلقت يالله و بعدد ماسوف تخلق   *

----------


## القناصه

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## @العلم نور@

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم اسأل الله ان يتقبل من الجميع الصيام والقيام

----------


## فتحى ابو حامد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bo-jassim-7

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## shady2500

> جزاك الله كل خير

  

> جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم اسأل الله ان يتقبل من الجميع الصيام والقيام

  

> جزاك الله خيرا

  

> جزاك الله الف خير

  *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله لكم و عافكم جميعا من كل شر 
و كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير  *

----------


## doby

بارك الله فيك

----------


## shady2500

*للتذكير و بارك الله لكم و هداكم الى فعل الخيرات *

----------


## قائد كتيبة

والله خير من  الدنياء ومافيها حفظك الله اخي 
ضع الدنياء في يدك ولا تضعها في قلبك 
                                                            والرزاق هو الله

----------


## عبدالله2010

جزاك الله خير

----------


## shady2500

> والله خير من  الدنياء ومافيها حفظك الله اخي  *ضع الدنياء في يدك ولا تضعها في قلبك* 
>                                                             والرزاق هو الله

  صدقت اخى الكريم و بارك الله لك و جزاك كل خير   

> جزاك الله خير

 *جزاك الله الخيرين الدنيا و الاخرة اخى العزيز*

----------


## ameer80

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.....

----------


## سعد اليتيم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فـــهــد

جزاك الله الف خير   
سبحان الله ... والحمد لله ... ولا إله إلا الله ... والله أكبر
سبحان الله ... والحمد لله ... ولا إله إلا الله ... والله أكبر
سبحان الله ... والحمد لله ... ولا إله إلا الله ... والله أكبر

----------


## Alsager00

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله لك في المال والولد .... 
شطحة : لعمري هكذا أضعنا الاسلام ، فهي استراتيجية كل يوم 
وليست ليوم الجمعة فقط ...  
تقبل مروري .. تحية ود لشخصك الكريم

----------


## shady2500

*بارك الله لكم جميعا فيمارزقكم و و عافاكم و عفا عنكم جميعا!!
و شكرا جدا على رفع الموضوع مرة اخرى نظرا لاهميته و جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتكم جميعا!!*

----------


## الهـــــاجري

بارك الله فيك  
والدال على الخير كفاعلة

----------


## EakaTrading

الله يجعلنا وياك من اهل الجنه إن شاء الله

----------


## نقطةتعجب

جزيت خيراً ..

----------


## shady2500

> بارك الله فيك  
> والدال على الخير كفاعلة

  

> الله يجعلنا وياك من اهل الجنه إن شاء الله

  

> جزيت خيراً ..

 * جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله لنا و لكم جميعا  
للتذكير*   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): ** *لا تنسو ان تدعو لنا و للمسلمين فى كل مكان*

----------


## AlBaiti

جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا ورزقت من الأولاد عشرا   جمعة مباركة

----------


## shady2500

> جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا ورزقت من الأولاد عشرا   جمعة مباركة

 * جزاك الله الفردوس يأخى و لك بمثل مدعوت لي *

----------


## عزيزغامد

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عزيزغامد

:Eh S(7):

----------


## shady2500

> 

 *جزاك الله خيرى الدنيا و الاخرى اخى عزيز و بارك الله لك و نفع بك !
 والله يتقبل منا و منك و من سائر المسلمين كل خير و غفر الله لنا و هدانا الى الصراط المستقيم!!  *

----------


## shady2500

*للتذكير     *

----------


## Raidback

جمعة مباركة

----------


## shady2500



----------


## same1948

[بارك الله فيك  وجزاك الله  كل  خير

----------


## عزيزغامد

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ[الجمعة:9]

----------


## shady2500

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
للرفع و التذكير بفضل هذا اليوم ........... *

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

*جزاك الله تعالى خيرا اخى شادى*

----------


## gmy_911

جزاك الله خيرا 
خير الكلام والله

----------


## shady2500

> *جزاك الله تعالى خيرا اخى شادى*

  

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> خير الكلام والله

  *
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرى الدنيا و الاخرة 
و الله يهدينا و يهدى بنا و يجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدا ان شاء الله    *

----------


## thefalcon

جزاك الله خيراَ

----------


## عزيزغامد

بارك الله فيك أخي شادي  واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى .

----------

